# MIUI (Fascinate 1.9): Unable to send or receive text?



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

What did I do wrong, will updating the radio to ED09 fix this problem, or am I in for a clean install to fix this?
Ignore the sig, trying to fix a friends phone =P


----------



## l_n (Oct 7, 2011)

it's a known issue beyond 1.9.16. You'll have to replace Mms.apk with the one from 1.9.16.
View attachment 6153


----------

